# Creative Audigy mit 5.1



## DoedGrv (13. Dezember 2002)

Hai!

Ich bin inzwischen stolzer besitzer von sonem Sorrundkrempel von creative... die Audigy player und ner 5.1 von creative (5300).
#
Auf der CD ist son programm names Goldmine oder so drauf und wenn ich das starten will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung: "Unable to initialize your audio module. Be sure your audiohardware is EAX ADVANCED HQ capable"

Was zum Henker will mir das sagen und was soll ich tun? Was muss ich jetzt eiugentlichg bei Spielen aktiveieren usw?

Thx für beantwortung meiner Dummen fRagen 

cu DoedGrv


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Dezember 2002)

Dieser Werbegag Advanced HD oder wie das heißt, emuliert soweit ich weiß 6 Kanäle und ist der Nachfolger von EAX2 von Creative.

Soweit ich weiß unterstützt noch kein Game diese "Technologie".
Wenn du 5 oder 5 Speaker hast, kannst du in Games EAX aktivieren...


----------

